
Dangit, Git an illustrated recipe book for Git problems (and solutions) - DavidCanHelp
https://gumroad.com/l/dangit-git
======
DavidCanHelp
This is a no-cussing version of b0rk's work. Originally discovered via
[https://twitter.com/b0rk/status/1054108145780436992](https://twitter.com/b0rk/status/1054108145780436992)

